# Metal squares on brick buildings? Are they for structure?



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

I was wondering about those metal squares that you see on older brick buildings. Does anyone know what they are for?

They look kind of decorative but they are usually 4 inch by 4 inch. They sometimes look like there's a small circle in the middle of them like a bolt or something?

I was wondering if they are screwed in and bolted into wall to help keep the bricks from falling out

If anyone could help that would be great.

here's an example of the squares they're on the top right

http://www.dreamstime.com/large-green-metal-doors-in-old-brick-building-thumb13047452.jpg

also on the top of this building
http://firstlisting.com/images/brick-building.jpg


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There to keep the wall from bowing out and to hold the brick in place toward the middle of the wall.
Now they use brick ties to keep the brick in place that area attached to the wall behind the brick where you can not see them.


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

joecaption said:


> There to keep the wall from bowing out and to hold the brick in place toward the middle of the wall.
> Now they use brick ties to keep the brick in place that area attached to the wall behind the brick where you can not see them.


Thanks Joe, I just was adding links to my post when I saw yours.

Do you know the name of the squares?

I was looking at an older building. One of the walls started having bricks fall and it did end up bowing out onto the street. It cost about $10K just to tear it all down and stucco it.

On the other side of the building there's no bowing, but I wanted to reinforce it so the bowing does not happen. I thought maybe I could install these squares or perhaps the brick tie you are talking about to reinforce the walls? Also would epoxy help reinforce it if there are some small cracks in the mortar lines of the brick or anything else you would suggest?

Below are pictures of the opposite wall on the side of the building. It has been painted because the brick is rather old. Could there be slight bowing? Would these squares help reinforce the walls so they won't bow?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

It all depends on whether they are true brick walls or just real brick veneer walls.

In seismic areas (like SoCAL) they are frequently used to strengthen the walls for seismic EVENTS.

If the walls are brick veneer they could be to maintain stability if there were not adequate or corroded.

When I lived in SoCal, the only EVENTS you could plan on were the Rose Bowl parade and game. Now, I am where (MN) we have predicted EVENTS like blizzards and can schedule big parties and no one is disappointed of the snow and wind does not come.

Dick


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

They are called pattress plates. Half the houses round here would be in ruins without them.
http://www.redgwick.co.uk/


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

concretemasonry said:


> It all depends on whether they are true brick walls or just real brick veneer walls.
> 
> In seismic areas (like SoCAL) they are frequently used to strengthen the walls for seismic EVENTS.
> 
> ...


I think they are brick veneer as you said, Dick. They are not as deep as a normal brick is. They are not very thick. Probably half or a third the thickness of a normal brick. I'm almost positive they are not structural because they're not full bricks. Or could they be?

So would patress plates (thanks stuart) be good for holding them in and preventing any bowing?


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Pattress plates used with tie bars are really for holding in solid masonry walls. A more modern method is shown here. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sf7Y7xtLTfc


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

What could you recommend for keeping the veneer walls from cracking and bowing? Is there a patch or should I use the Patress squares or anchors?


----------

